# my butts are plateaued at 156 degrees!!



## oonighttrain (Sep 30, 2007)

what the heck is going on?

i have my butts in a 235 degree smoker and they have been stuck at 156 for approx. 2 hours....   they are about 6 pounds each and have been in for about 8.5 hours...


----------



## meowey (Sep 30, 2007)

Most butts, and briskets for that matter, will plateau.  These are tough cuts of meat and the connective tissue absorbs the heat as it breaks down.  The result is that the temp of the meat does not rise.  Please be patient and wait it out.  Try to resist the temptation to increase the heat.  Your patience will be rewarded with tender and juicy pork.  2 hours is not unheard of for a plateau.  Rather than raise the heat if you are going to foil them, go ahead and do it now.  Add some apple juice to the foil packets.  That will braise the meat and help to break down the connective tissue.

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 30, 2007)

I've already had a picnic plateau for over 4 hours. But listen to Meowey, stick it out. It'll be worth it. I have a 5lb. chuck roast that is at the plateau for 3 hours now. Low & slow!! That's what it's all about.


----------



## oonighttrain (Sep 30, 2007)

thanks, ill foil them now!!! also will give me an opportunity to show you some q view!!   :)


----------



## walking dude (Sep 30, 2007)

not be a smart butt......but.......pull up a chair.......grab a wobbly pop........and enjoy the scenery...........crap i wish i could get this spell check to werk...........

welcome to OUR werld........normal process............its why you have to figure in more time when figuring out WHEN to put the meat on.........

1.6 hours per pound.......plus......depending on the cut and the size of the meat.........couple hours just to take into account of the stall time


dude


----------



## oonighttrain (Sep 30, 2007)

ok, they are now wrapped.. the wife is [email protected] because it will be a few hours till we eat.. oh well.. i got plenty of cold adult beverages.. here they are.. they were injected last nite with apple cider and a small amount of bourbon. rubbed in dizzy dust and emerils rub.. 

should be pretty good when they are done!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			











we will just have to snack on the fattys until then..  :)


----------



## ron50 (Sep 30, 2007)

You've been given good advice. Wait it out, enjoy the beverage and the fatty.

I had my butts plateau twice today. 2 8lbers and they took 15 hours but I waited it out took them to 197 degrees and they are in the cooler waiting to be pulled.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 30, 2007)

nice..........

what are you using for a smoker?


dude


----------



## meowey (Sep 30, 2007)

Lookin' good!  Can't wait to see the finished product!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## oonighttrain (Sep 30, 2007)

10.5 hours into the smoke and they are wrapped and at 167 degrees..

lookslike we will be making other dinner plans..  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






its just a $99 propane smoker from wal mart..


----------



## zapper (Sep 30, 2007)

Sit back relax, pull weeds from the garden, read a book, pay some bills whatever it takes to help you pass the time. A plateau is like watching water boil. That is, "A watched pot never boils" and to make things worse, opening the smoker every ten minutes to see if you have gotten by it yet, only makes it worse. (Not that I would ever do something like that, or more like I can't help myself, it is a sickness)

I would say that 2 hours is about the average stall although I have also had longer and none at all. Somewhere in the 150 to 160 range seems to be what most folks report and about at this point I always start to question the accuracey of my thermometers.


----------



## keywesmoke (Sep 30, 2007)

I've gone mad waiting for butts to come up to temp. After hours in the smoker, they've got enough smoke in them and I've done some radical stuff. 
I've put them in the oven at 180*F in foil with 1/2" of apple juice and gone to sleep for 8 hours. Outcome= excellent. 
I've put them in the oven at 350*F the same way until they come up. Outcome=excellent. 
I always let them rest before I pull (actually I chop, eastern NC style) and it's a very forgiving piece of meat.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 1, 2007)

i do have to agree with keywest.......the pork butt is VERY hard to screw up.............its a great beginners first try piece of meat.......heheheh i should know..........i just did my first friday nite.........you know..........the VIRGIN BUTT thread.............LMAO.............

(opps...........dude you said you would play nicey nicey........sorry)
















dude


----------



## dbeast420 (Oct 1, 2007)

The plateau is the worst part about butts. Fortunately I've been lucky and haven't had much of a problem waiting it out. It's all just part of the game.


----------

